# Gun control activists are stupid people



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its a slow Saturday morning and while doing some mundane chores I decided to have CNN and MSNBC (SLIPPY THROWS UP A COUPLE OF TIMES JUST TYPING THOSE EVIL LETTERS) on the idiot tube in the background to watch their coverage of an idiotic Anti-2nd Amendment Nationwide rally supposedly organized by students.

WHAT A BUNCH OF FOOLS.

I would like to ask that everyone post a video of the stupidest crap that comes out of these students mouths during this socialist foolish event.

Thanks!

https://dailysurge.com/2018/03/gun-control-activists-stupid-allow-gunsplain/

https://dailysurge.com/2018/03/generation-idiots-suddenly-become-saving-grace-overnight/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I will add that some are just plain evil @Slippy. No way around that. But yes most are stupid and/or ignorant.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I don’t have the YouTube video link and I read it was taken down anyway but that tool kid Hagg had a profane laced interview and declared that since older people can’t use an IPhone that we don’t know about democracy. 

I wanted to tell the smart ass idiot that he sure as crap doesn’t.... since it’s a republic. 

I’m all for raising the voting age to 21...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

A road paved with stupid is never completed.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So many stupid things to choose from! So many choices! How will I ever decide! :vs_worry:

Ohh! And one more thing. Why in the hell are we listening to a bunch of 15 year old sheep?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's a thought,WHO will be protecting these young puppets while the anti-gunners are pulling their strings?.........COPS will be....with (gasp) GUNS!.in some larger cities like LA or NYC,COPS with ASSAULT RIFLES!.take that and stuff it up where it wont shine liberal gun hating scum!.

We (firearms owners) are being publicly shamed.publicly shunned.when the haters say "kill the NRA" they are not talking about the NRA in particular,they are talking about us,we firearms owners,these people,if you can call them that are sending death threats to NRA officials,saying kill your children!,how screwed up is that?.you will notice that I do not say GUNS very often anymore,I believe it is a four letter word I will not utter.....my rant is over for the next few minutes folks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Plenty of stupid shat in this article.

March for Our Lives: Crowds descend on DC for historic protest | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Better take a look at some of the pictures and video from these marches.

Things are about to change...like it or not...agree with it or not.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Prepared One said:


> So many stupid things to choose from! So many choices! How will I ever decide! :vs_worry:
> 
> Ohh! And one more thing. Why in the hell are we listening to a bunch of 15 year old sheep?


Somebody 'raised' them but never taught them. Big difference, unrealized by the indifferent.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well...it's coming, and it's being spearheaded by children who know diddly squat about our country and Constitution.
They are being shepherded by evil bastards who are using children as pawns.

May as well turn everything in now.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Piratesailor said:


> I don't have the YouTube video link and I read it was taken down anyway but that tool kid Hagg had a profane laced interview and declared that since older people can't use an IPhone that we don't know about democracy.
> 
> I wanted to tell the smart ass idiot that he sure as crap doesn't.... since it's a republic.
> 
> I'm all for raising the voting age to 21...


Got it and just in case it goes away 'again' I saved my own copy.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

This is how the left moves the needle. It's not spontaneous or authentic, but it's effective. Saul Alensky once said he could organize a march against the Devil in hell, or something to that effect. They are good at this kind of stuff. The sheep and mindless Zombies around the country see it and think, hey we do need to do something about guns.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Robie said:


> Better take a look at some of the pictures and video from these marches.
> 
> Things are about to change...like it or not...agree with it or not.


Yes, change is inevitable but I don't like the direction the liberal press is trying their best to steer us. One possible future:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Well...May as well turn everything in now.


Nope. They don't ever get to disarm me. EVER!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> ............May as well turn everything in now.


Bullets first.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Plenty of stupid shat in this article.
> 
> March for Our Lives: Crowds descend on DC for historic protest | Daily Mail Online


Clooney? I thought that jack-ass was supposed to leave this country?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Not tuning in anything! When that day comes I'll enter the lead exchange program!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The idiot squawks again. 
.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Boss Dog said:


> The idiot squawks again.
> .


I made it about 45 seconds in, then had to bring up my lunch. Thanks a lot, Boss Dog. I really don't care for vomit in my nose.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It’s all over the media here it seems that European media is obsessed with seeing America’s people disarmed. According to local TV outlets here it’s every child in America so it’s only a matter of time until they grow up and change the US Constitution to fit their wishes.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Everytime you speak to an anti gun person just ask them which Right are we going to limit next? Shall we limit the 1A? How about the 8th Amendment? Maybe these same anti gunners would like to be tortured by the same people that rounded up the guns?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Everytime you speak to an anti gun person just ask them which Right are we going to limit next? Shall we limit the 1A? How about the 8th Amendment? Maybe these same anti gunners would like to be tortured by the same people that rounded up the guns?


We could get rid of womens right to vote, and raise the limit to vote to 21 and be a property owner.., thoughts?
So many things can be done. But these kids are being indocrinated like the Hitler youth. They are molding their minds.
Think about the 60 to 70's, those people that were against everything are running a huge portion of this indocrination and government.
These kids will be our leaders in 10 to 15 years.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Better yet, personalize it if you can. Example;

I was watching an interview with 3 of the participants of the march in DC. One was a middle aged weasly looking high school teacher. Looked to be approximately 5'6" and 150 lbs. The next was a cute little high school senior girl, about 5'2" and 100 lbs. The 3rd was a faggotty little high school senior boy (transgender mayhaps?) that appeared to be 5'6" ish and maybe 120 lbs.

I so wanted to call in and say the following;

Hello! I so support your right to march in the protest today! Good on you folks!

But I have a question so please indulge me. You 3 are sitting around the good teachers house one night talking about gun control and whatever else you idiots talk about. Me and my 2 buddies, 2 of which are ex cons who go 6'2" and 235 lbs and fight MMA and I am 6'4" 245lbs and nasty as a snake.

Well we are rounding the corner toward your teacher's house and we plan on breaking down the front door, kicking the shit out of your teacher and violating every orifice that little cute girl and little *** boy senior has. Afterwards, we will kill you and head west toward another victim's house in another state.

There are 3 guns on the table, each a reliable Glock 17. They are proven to be accurate, reliable and all have a 17 round mag fully loaded with 9MM 115 grain JHP rounds. 51 rounds to easily defend yourself from certain rape and death. We are now exiting our car and approaching your front door.

WATCHA GONNA DO BITCH?



Sasquatch said:


> Everytime you speak to an anti gun person just ask them which Right are we going to limit next? Shall we limit the 1A? How about the 8th Amendment? Maybe these same anti gunners would like to be tortured by the same people that rounded up the guns?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Better yet, personalize it if you can. Example;
> 
> I was watching an interview with 3 of the participants of the march in DC. One was a middle aged weasly looking high school teacher. Looked to be approximately 5'6" and 150 lbs. The next was a cute little high school senior girl, about 5'2" and 100 lbs. The 3rd was a faggotty little high school senior boy (transgender mayhaps?) that appeared to be 5'6" ish and maybe 120 lbs.
> 
> ...


The 5 foot 2 chick will trip the little ****** up and run like hell.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Far Left & Left have turned our Children on us like its 1942 Germany ...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

People you have to remember that the lefty commies always run a program of deception. A program of deception in which they try to project their beliefs and their supporters as being in the majority. This is tremendous lie, as the progs are only about 20-25% of the population. 3/4 of citizens do not buy their shit. It is that simple.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

We can gripe about these kids, but think about this for a minute. With a Republican President and a republican congress there has been more anti gun legislation passed than when Obama was President. Let that sink in.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

NRA sashay away? SMH.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Plenty of stupid shat in this article.
> 
> March for Our Lives: Crowds descend on DC for historic protest | Daily Mail Online


I was hoping D C would get a foot of snow Friday night.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Gator Monroe said:


> The Far Left & Left have turned our Children on us like its 1942 Germany ...


They're turning them into the 21st century version of Hitler Youth.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

This whole thing was planned and organized by communists, led by communists, and most of the rest of them are simply ignoramuses.
.
Come to find out that some of the kids were loaded onto buses for the march and their parents didn't even know the kids were out of school.
.
This is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

History does repeat itself.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

stowlin said:


> It's all over the media here it seems that European media is obsessed with seeing America's people disarmed. According to local TV outlets here it's every child in America so it's only a matter of time until they grow up and change the US Constitution to fit their wishes.


Sounds like your media is as disingenuous as ours. No surprise that. Hopefully the bulk of your population knows that the bulk of ours wont let that happen... and that most of this is just piss in the wind and will dry up as soon as their cell phone batteries run low or the next bright shiny object comes along. These manipulated kids that are 'out there' are not the strong stock of earlier times - and the millions of kids who *are* strong, are not at the marches.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I gotta say you're wrong on this one slippy. These people are not stupid, nefarious yes, but very much not stupid quiet the opposite in fact. They are waging a very sophisticated strategy to get their agenda across and its working because we are not countering it.

With the exception of a few I believe the students don't really have a dog in this fight but are enjoying the attention and being part of a "movement." Not to mention the fact that they are getting out of school to do this as well as the free travel and stuff to do it. The few others that i meantioned are doing so in hopes of winning scholarships to big ivy league schools and careers later on in life. They all are being willing used as mouthpieces in order to get these things. Make no mistake though, the students are the difference maker this time around. Finally the anti gun lobby has a face it can put on its politics and its rolling it out as hard as it can.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The truth doesn't matter to these people because they know most people are stupid. The truth is gun violence is in a 30 year decline.



> *"Despite national attention to the issue of firearm violence, most Americans are unaware that gun crime is lower today than it was two decades ago," the researchers say.*


https://www.cnn.com/2013/05/08/us/study-gun-homicide/index.html


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> History does repeat itself.
> 
> View attachment 72898


The British and the Versailles treaty are to blame for the German people, including Jews being disarmed following WWI, not Hitler. Hitler just happened to take advantage of a disarmed populace.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

RedLion said:


> The British and the Versailles treaty are to blame for the German people, including Jews being disarmed following WWI, not Hitler. Hitler just happened to take advantage of a disarmed populace.


Many people have no idea what the Versailles treaty did. Real bad treaty for Germany and many other neighboring countrys.
Hitler was a bad person, just evil. But, like the left, he is playing on peoples emotions.. These kids will be the future leaders of America, we need to embrace them and educate them..


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

My impression is that of a bunch of kids who like grabbing the limelight. Did anyone hear one of those kids condemning local, state, or Federal authorities for their failures? If the laws that are already on the books had been followed the scum would never had bought a firearm. Notice how quickly the nationwide “student” demonstrations were organized? I saw professionally made signs and how many people were bussed in . Pretty good for high school students huh? And then student after student wanted guns banned and claim the NRA is a terrorist organization. These students are nothing more then dupes for the gun grabbers.

I truly believe that the various gun grabber groups have just been waiting for an event like this and organized “protests” ignoring the laws that were ignored, the mental instability of the shooter, and focus entirely on an inanimate object. I will go one step further. They had their organized events in place, had plans on using the mindless but useful students, and were backed by the so called mainstream media.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Stupid meaning that these idiots are willingly (in this case, forcefully) handing over their rights to a government that has been given more and more power OVER We The People.

Yes those that seek control are evil, nefarious geniuses. But the people who are willing to toss their God Given Rights back to an evil nefarious government like a Hot Potato are STUPID at best, RETARDED most likely!



NotTooProudToHide said:


> I gotta say you're wrong on this one slippy. These people are not stupid, nefarious yes, but very much not stupid quiet the opposite in fact. They are waging a very sophisticated strategy to get their agenda across and its working because we are not countering it.
> 
> With the exception of a few I believe the students don't really have a dog in this fight but are enjoying the attention and being part of a "movement." Not to mention the fact that they are getting out of school to do this as well as the free travel and stuff to do it. The few others that i meantioned are doing so in hopes of winning scholarships to big ivy league schools and careers later on in life. They all are being willing used as mouthpieces in order to get these things. Make no mistake though, the students are the difference maker this time around. Finally the anti gun lobby has a face it can put on its politics and its rolling it out as hard as it can.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Stupid meaning that these idiots are willingly (in this case, forcefully) handing over their rights to a government that has been given more and more power OVER We The People.
> 
> Yes those that seek control are evil, nefarious geniuses. But the people who are willing to toss their God Given Rights back to an evil nefarious government like a Hot Potato are STUPID at best, RETARDED most likely!


I gotcha man, I just thought it important to point out that it isn't dummies we're dealing with. They are actually quiet intelligent, they have an agenda, and they are doing their best to see it come to light. They've failed to capitalize on tragedies in the past such as Aurora & Newtown but man, it feels different this time around.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I gotcha man, I just thought it important to point out that it isn't dummies we're dealing with. They are actually quiet intelligent, they have an agenda, and they are doing their best to see it come to light. They've failed to capitalize on tragedies in the past such as Aurora & Newtown but man, *it feels different this time around.*


It is different this time. Aurora & Newtown didn't have the Trump-hating MSM pushing the left's agenda with both barrels. Heh.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I watch the news and try to keep my lunch or dinner down and have to wonder....

I constantly see the left (progressives, communists, radicals, etc) protesting and getting on the news (which we know is bias). 

But I do believe they are the minority. However in doing what they are doing, they are moving the arrow to the left. 

So, where are the conservatives? Other than a spate of tea party rallies, where are the 1 million conservative protests in DC? Where are the protests against the left and their agenda in other cities? Is it because we are busy working and raising families, etc? Is it because conservatives aren’t organized? Is it because there isn’t a galvanizing event or topic that conservatives rally around? What? 

I’ve attended and would attend again a rally or a protest

I think if the “silent majority” keep silent, they are going to lose the republic. The silence is deafening.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Piratesailor said:


> I watch the news and try to keep my lunch or dinner down and have to wonder....
> 
> I constantly see the left (progressives, communists, radicals, etc) protesting and getting on the news (which we know is bias).
> 
> ...


The last major pro-gun rally I could find (and it was well buried) was in 2013.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/01/19/pro-gun-rallies/1847739/



> Thousands of gun rights supporters gathered at state capitols around the country Saturday to rally against new laws to regulate firearms proposed by President Obama in the wake of last month's school shooting in Connecticut.
> ...
> The rallies were part of a grass-roots effort, called Guns Across America, initiated by Texas resident Eric Reed. The group's Facebook page listed plans for protests in 46 states. ...


Good turnout, then. 
Now? Yeah.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

preppermyA said:


> They're turning them into the 21st century version of Hitler Youth.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I will again have to give kudos to the liberals for their masterful playing this issue. We've seen it time and time again to control the direction of the country. The Republicans will never learn what they are actually up against. 

The liberal elites played us like a little puppy with his favorite toy. Using the kids and media to draw attention from the bigger picture. While they shove a spending bill full of liberal programs and payoffs straight down our throats. All the while laughing and grinning ear to ear. I'm not sure who the idiots really are??


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Robie said:


> Better take a look at some of the pictures and video from these marches.
> 
> Things are about to change...like it or not...agree with it or not.


I agree, unfortunately. Here's how I think it will happen.

1. Total gun ban like Japan. No guns for civilians, period. All guns owned by civilians are rendered inoperable or destroyed.

2. After total confiscation and ban on ownership of firearms (as we know crime will still happen because criminals can still get guns) the 4th amendment will be next. Politicians will say that a house to house search is necessary because not everyone turned in their guns because gun crimes remain.

3. After, 4A is gone. Next step is the attack on 1A, No more literatures regarding guns. No more movies with guns. This way people won't fantasize about guns.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Liberals will just ban ammunition.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

6811 said:


> I agree, unfortunately. Here's how I think it will happen.
> 
> 1. Total gun ban like Japan. No guns for civilians, period. All guns owned by civilians are rendered inoperable or destroyed.
> 
> ...


Regarding your 
1. Not physically possible, too many out there, and the attempt would trigger a revolution. There's other ways to neuter us.
2. Fourth amendment is already gone. There's ways around needing a warrant; search "Cloud Act" 
3. That's already happening. YouTube, FB, private businesses NRA boycotts, gun magazines pulled from the reading racks...

Not easy times, these.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Regarding your
> 1. Not physically possible, too many out there, and the attempt would trigger a revolution. There's other ways to neuter us.
> 2. Fourth amendment is already gone. There's ways around needing a warrant; search "Cloud Act"
> 3. That's already happening. YouTube, FB, private businesses NRA boycotts, gun magazines pulled from the reading racks...
> ...


Yes, it's not physically possible but I guarantee you they will try. It will be us against them. Neighbors will be encouraged to turn in each other. See something, say something sound familiar?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/f...-florida-mass-shootings/2018/03/25/id/850689/

Santorum did a good job when he was in the US Senate. Lost to Demonic rat Casey who loves abortion and gun control among other things.


----------



## UncleMorgan (Mar 19, 2018)

Hitler used the children, too. So did Mao-Tootsie-Tong.

The slime-balls who orchestrated that event are no less evil.

First they'll come for your guns. Then they'll come for you.

I have a friend who recently commented, very succinctly (I thought!) "They can have my guns after they pry the lead out of their cold, dead, heads."

In wine there is truth. In beer there is philosophy.


----------

